# VR PC für 2019



## 124Freibier (4. Januar 2019)

*VR PC für 2019*

Moin,

ich will mir (zum ersten mal wohlgemerkt) einen PC zusammenbauen. Der sollte VR fähig sein und mich maximal 1500-2000 (Schmerzgrenze 2500) kosten.
Dazu hab ich einige Fragen: 

16 oder 32GB RAM? Mir ist klar das im Moment 16 ausreichen, aber gibt es nicht auch Spiele für die 16 Mindestanforderung sind? Ergo wär es doch besser mit 32GB auf der sicheren Seite zu stehn

Als GraKa dachte ich an die 1080Ti, so viel mehr hab ich auch noch gar nicht zusammen. Könnt ihr mir einen guten Prozessor und ein Motherboard empfehlen? 

Ich hab noch eine 2TB festplatte und hol mir noch eine SSD. Reicht das erstmal aus?

Muss ich sonst noch was beachten wenn ich das Gehäuse kauf bzw ob die einzelnen Teile miteinander Kompatibel sind oÄ? Und sollte ich mir noch einen Lüfter dazu kaufen bzw ist beim Netzteil auf irgendwas zu achten?

Sind jetzt natürlich viele (vielleicht teils dumme) Fragen, aber ich kenn mich echt nicht gut aus was das angeht. 

Viele Dank für die Antworten.


----------



## Guru4GPU (4. Januar 2019)

*AW: VR PC für 2019*

Erst mal willkommen im PC Games Hardware Forum 

Arbeitsspeicher: 16GB reichen noch vollkommen aus und wenn du in den nächsten Jahren doch mehr brauchst kann man einfach nochmal 16GB dazu packen.

Grafikkarte: Die GTX 1080 Ti wurde ende letzten Jahres von der RTX 2080 / RTX 2080 Ti abgelöst, darum wirst du wahrscheinlich gar keine mehr finden.

Prozessor: Wenn dein PC Hauptsächlich für VR genutzt werden soll würde meiner Meinung nach ein Ryzen 7 2700X dafür ausreichend sein, da hier die Grafikkarte der Limitierende Faktor ist.

Festplatte: Da du bereits eine 2TB Festplatte hast würde ich dir eine 500GB SSD empfehlen, die sind zur Zeit ziemlich günstig und reichen für Windows und mehrere Spiele aus.

Gehäuse: Hier im Forum werden dir bestimmt viele das Fractal Design Define R6 empfehlen, das hat so ziemlich für alles genug Platz, da muss man sich keine Sorgen machen.

Netzteil: Das be quiet! Straight Power 11 550W mit 80+ Gold Zertifikat sollte für jeden richtigen Spiele PC heutzutage ausreichen, wenn man Leistungsfähigere Hardware verbaut kann man aber auch ein Modell mit mehr Watt nehmen.

Dumme Fragen gibt es nicht wenn man nicht schon die Antwort dazu weiß, also keine Sorge. 

Gruß


----------



## 124Freibier (4. Januar 2019)

*AW: VR PC für 2019*

Danke für die schnelle Antwort. Das sind echt gute Tipps  

edit: Würde es ausreichen wenn ich mir die 2080 anstatt der 2080Ti kaufe oder würde 11GB für manche Spiele sinnvoller sein? 

Hab jetzt bestellt: 16GB RAM, 1TB SSD, Ryzen 7 2700X, be quiet straight Power 11 550W, 	MSI X470  Motherboard, Fractal Design Define S Gehäuse


----------

